# Snow in the Mountains



## JPTracker (Oct 13, 2007)

Saw this on the NECN weather forecast this morning. Sugarloaf had snow on the upper elevations.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 13, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## shwilly (Oct 13, 2007)

Post of the month!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Oct 13, 2007)

I'll say it too: Nice!


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Oct 13, 2007)

It looks true to it's name in that pic...thank you!!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 13, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 13, 2007)

I got word that Cannon had snow as well on the top this AM.  None in the Greens yet...sorry...


----------



## JD (Oct 13, 2007)

Worcesters had snow on the top this AM.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 13, 2007)

JPTracker said:


> Saw this on the NECN weather forecast this morning. Sugarloaf had snow on the upper elevations.



Awesome...where I played golf today had a short frost delay although I didn't see any frost and tonight is going to be even colder..bring on winter..


----------



## threecy (Oct 13, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> I got word that Cannon had snow as well on the top this AM.  None in the Greens yet...sorry...



I doubt they had snow so much as rime.  Eisenhower and up were white this morning.  There was about an inch of rime on top of Carter Dome mid morning.


----------



## awf170 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hopefully there will be a bunch more tomorrow.  From the looks of it there will be.  Still not enough to ski on though.  Darn.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 13, 2007)

I will once again go up to the Adirondacks this week to investigate. The things I do for this forum! :roll:


----------



## takeahike46er (Oct 13, 2007)

Whiteface appeared to have a touch of snow or rime ice above 4000 ft. as of this morning when I drove by it.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Oct 14, 2007)

Well, not to rub it in, but here's the A-Basin forecast for tonight through tomorrow night:



			
				NWS said:
			
		

> Overnight: Rain and snow showers likely before midnight, then occasional snow. The snow could be heavy at times. Some thunder is also possible. Low around 18. North northwest wind between 5 and 7 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of 4 to 8 inches possible.
> 
> Sunday: Occasional snow. The snow could be heavy at times. High near 26. North northwest wind around 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 5 to 9 inches possible.
> 
> Sunday Night: Snow showers likely, mainly before 10pm. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 23. North northwest wind between 8 and 13 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.


----------



## ajl50 (Oct 14, 2007)

Well a-basin is at 10,000 feet...they better get snow.


----------



## tcharron (Oct 14, 2007)

Last night on the way back from the movie at Whaleback, it was sleeting/wet snowing out for a few minutes on I-89.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 14, 2007)

Snow/frost line has dropped to about 2,500 feet here in Northern Vermont.  :beer:


----------



## Breeze (Oct 14, 2007)

Mt Washington was taking a hit today.  Snowing hard  ( squally all day ) with high winds, freezing fog, and rime.

Might be some pretty pictures on the Webcam network at http://www.mountwashington.org/weather/cam/ to look at when the clouds give way. 

Wildcat had some some sugar above tower 19 today.  Upper Polecat was ultra-bright white  at the S turns.  There was visible dusting/rime  as low as the  Comp shack at the top of Bobcat.  

Not to get anyone's knickers in a twist, its just the teaser. 

Breeze


----------



## Terry (Oct 14, 2007)

Thats what I like to hear. It won't be long now!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 14, 2007)

What is rime?


----------



## Terry (Oct 14, 2007)

I was just reading on the SR chat site that it was spitting snow at Jordan Bowl this morning!


----------



## threecy (Oct 14, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> What is rime?


----------



## Greg (Oct 14, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> What is rime?



Essentially freezing fog. It results in ice building up on surfaces.


----------



## Tin Woodsman (Oct 14, 2007)

Greg said:


> Essentially freezing fog. It results in ice building up on surfaces.



Not really.   Freezing fog is freezing fog.  If you get lots of clouds in upper elevations during the winter, that's essentially freezing fog.  This freezing fog sticks to everything be it man-made or natural.  It results in the build-up of and icy mantle on trees.  This is known as rime, or rime ice.  The elevation at which this phenomenon kicks in is known as the rime line, and is one of the reasons why the higher elevation trees seem so much whiter at the ski areas and in the mountains of central and northern New England.  

Pictures from the Mt. Washington Observatory of some bldg or another routinely show 6-12" of rime ice on the leee side of said structure.


----------



## L2RAFO (Oct 14, 2007)

andyzee said:


> I will once again go up to the Adirondacks this week to investigate. The things I do for this forum! :roll:



http://forums.skiadk.com/viewtopic.php?t=1517

Don't bother. HPD to the rescue once again ( even if I have to forward it for him )!


----------



## kbroderick (Oct 14, 2007)

awf170 said:


> Hopefully there will be a bunch more tomorrow.  From the looks of it there will be.  Still not enough to ski on though.  Darn.



I disagree.  A friend and I snuck out of patrol refresher at lunch (with the intent of being back for the first afternoon session--an intent that did turn out to be optimistic in hindsight), and we managed to ski from the top of Upper Fanny Hill to the bottom here at Bolton Valley.











The cover got rather thin from about midway to the bottom.


----------



## tcharron (Oct 14, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> What is rime?



Rasberry Lime, obv.  :-D


----------



## Darwin (Oct 14, 2007)

jea! gnarley ryme ice!!


----------



## Greg (Oct 15, 2007)

Tin Woodsman said:


> Not really.   Freezing fog is freezing fog.  If you get lots of clouds in upper elevations during the winter, that's essentially freezing fog.  This freezing fog sticks to everything be it man-made or natural.  It results in the build-up of and icy mantle on trees.  This is known as rime, or rime ice.  The elevation at which this phenomenon kicks in is known as the rime line, and is one of the reasons why the higher elevation trees seem so much whiter at the ski areas and in the mountains of central and northern New England.
> 
> Pictures from the Mt. Washington Observatory of some bldg or another routinely show 6-12" of rime ice on the leee side of said structure.



Sorry. I guess I should have said *a result of* freezing fog.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 15, 2007)

Saturday am the summit of K and pico had lots of rime but the rain fell hard Sat night...hoped for some snow but the temps were around 37. Still nice and cold...felt great!!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Oct 15, 2007)

Well it wasn't snow in the mountains but it was snowing at 17,000 feet as I was flying from Cleveland to Toronto.  It's not unusual this time of year but it was the first time I saw it since the spring and it got me and my first officer stoked (he skis too).


----------



## billski (Oct 16, 2007)

*Stnowe*

Mt. Mansfield, 10/14.  What's most alarming is the amount of GREEN on the lower el's.


----------



## billski (Oct 16, 2007)

I want to see a pic of the undersides of those boards


----------



## bvibert (Oct 16, 2007)

kbroderick said:


> I disagree.  A friend and I snuck out of patrol refresher at lunch (with the intent of being back for the first afternoon session--an intent that did turn out to be optimistic in hindsight), and we managed to ski from the top of Upper Fanny Hill to the bottom here at Bolton Valley.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good stuff!  Looks a little thin, does that still count as first turns?


----------



## threecy (Oct 16, 2007)

Still looks white on Eisenhower and Mt. Washington as of this afternoon.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Oct 16, 2007)

Saddleback had some snow Sat(10/13) morning. Spitting snow all three days even in Rangeley.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 17, 2007)

OK, I went, I searched, I found. We went hiking in the Adirondacks again, this time we hit Gothics, and we found some snow. 

This was the first bit 






And then some more:






And more:






By now Vee is throwing snowballs at me!


----------



## andyzee (Oct 17, 2007)

And the top of Mt Marcy from Gothics:


----------



## billski (Oct 17, 2007)

if you make it they will come.  skiable is another question


----------



## threecy (Oct 17, 2007)

Inch of snow on Mt. Garfield, probably around elevation 4000 and up.


----------

